
China’s Three Gorges Dam faces severe flooding as Yangtze overflows [video] - throwaway888abc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp74CTV5m9g
======
mytailorisrich
The Yangtze is notorious for overflowing and the geography does not help. If
you visit towns along its course you are struck by the huge safety margin
between the level of the water (on a normal day) and the height of the first
buildings, and with the size of the protective dikes.

I'm sure that this has been considered when they built the Dam.

